# Autosleeper Harmony (1993) large double bed



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I understand that this was an option....which my van has not got.

Does anyone know where I could get the parts? Presumably the board for between the cab seats and cushion(s)?
I have tried O'Leary's to no avail.

Alternatively does anyone have the dimensionsand some picures from all angles so I can persuade someone to make me the kit up?

Thanks


----------



## PennyandDerek (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie,

The original board and legs are made from 1/2" oak-faced ply.
The main board is 35" x 11".
The two legs are hinged about 3" in from the ends and held by bi-folding heavy-duty stays so that they are
slightly splayed outwards.
One leg is 10" x 10" and the other is 15" x 10".
Two equal cushions, the same height as the existing, then fill the gap between the two cab seats.
They store quite nicely in the space under the sliding door seat whilst the main board stores (if not up top) 
behind the back cushion on the other side.
Even if you have the plank modification across the space immediately in front of the cab seat boxes, you 
should find the shorter leg should still sit in front of this.

You will soon have a 5mtr van with a king-size bed!!!!!
Luckily, there's enough space up top to store the bedding!

Hope this helps,

Derek


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If you cant make the board and cushions you could try Autosleepers--they have been very helpful in the past and ours is a 1991-
-we have never used the king size bed we have always found the double quite adequate

Anne


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Derek,
Fantastic detail.....many thanks

Anne

I tried them but they do not have any....although a drawing might be possible if I need it.

Meanwhile a member has contacted me saying he may have the cushions so fingers crossed!

The double bed was fine for me as I am not very tall, but it will be quite compact for 2 adults and 4 dogs (!)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I get what you mean-- if you are ever in our area give us a PM and we can let you know our address and you can have a look at our extras to make the king size bed-- if it helps that is --

Anne


----------



## Yorkshiresymbol (Oct 29, 2009)

4maddogs said:


> I understand that this was an option....which my van has not got.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get the parts? Presumably the board for between the cab seats and cushion(s)?
> I have tried O'Leary's to no avail.
> ...


4maddogs
there is a post on wildcamping.co.uk as follows

Talbot Autosleeper Harmony

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had my Harmony written off and kept some bits so they are now up for sale.
The wooden stand and cushions to make up the large double bed between the front seats in superb condition,headrests in blue,two infills to make up the top bunk beds.
These will fit other Autosleeper models based on Talbot Fiat Citroen Peugeot etc and are all in great condition.
I have other bits and pieces including the original Autosleeper Harmony manual please PM me for anything you need.

Wyn 
Regards


----------



## ljs (Jul 20, 2010)

Julie 
Did you ever get those cushions and stand made? I have the same van and want to find or make the stand and cushions. Just wondered how you had sorted it.
L


----------

